# Machine Polish - Dundee



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Im looking for some one around the dundee area who would be intrested in machine polishing my car im not looking for utter perfection wanting the badly repaird chips and over spray on the boot taken care of and also to see if it would remove the wordt of this










Witch would be from an egg car has been clayed and that took of the worst of the mark but sadly didnt remove it all  if someone would be intrested drop me a Pm with a price. Im willing to travel with in reason


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

DaveKG is in Dundee


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Gavb said:


> DaveKG is in Dundee


Gave him a PM the othere night but hasnt got back to me yet just trying to see if theres anyone else whos intrested case he is not.


----------



## shineman (Dec 7, 2005)

Try Dave here http://www.jac-in-a-box.com/


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dundee aint far for me just up the road fully mobile too


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

shineman said:


> Try Dave here http://www.jac-in-a-box.com/


Got hold of him today and went a seen him need to get the egg repaird first before i go ahead with Polishing it...



Custom Detailers said:


> Dundee aint far for me just up the road fully mobile too


How much we talking bud send me a Pm :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

BioHzrd said:


> How much we talking bud send me a Pm :thumb:


Pm Sent from an approved DW supporter who's paid his fee :lol:


shineman said:


> Try Dave here http://www.jac-in-a-box.com/


See he's no longer Swissvax approved


----------

